# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Cafe Lề đường >  Thi quốc gia 2016: Mỗi thí sinh có một account để xem kết quả

## vtnn2017a@

*(GDVN) - Theo công văn chỉ dẫn thực hiện quy chế thi trong tổ chức thi THPT đất nước và xét xác nhận tốt nghiệp, thí sinh cần lưu ý:*

*Xác định điểm bảo lưu của thí sinh đăng ký dự thi*

========> Tham khảo thêm thông tin gia sư chất lượng tại: tìm gia sư dạy toán

 Đối với thí sinh đã đăng ký dự thi Kỳ thi THPT quốc gia năm 2015 tại trường phổ thông: trường phổ thông tiêu chuẩn kết quả điểm thi năm 2015 (nếu có) để xác định điểm bảo lưu cho thí sinh;

 Đối với thí sinh tự do đến từ tỉnh, thành thị trực thuộc Trung ương (gọi chung là tỉnh) khác: Điểm bảo lưu do cơ quan chủ quản của trường phổ thông nơi thí sinh đã dự thi Kỳ thi THPT quốc gia năm 2015 công nhận.

*Thí sinh tự do được chọn địa điểm thi*

 Thí sinh tự chần chừ thi để xét công nhận tốt nghiệp THPT được chọn địa điểm nộp giấy tờ đăng ký dự thi tại một trong các tổ chức đăng ký dự thi do các sở GD&ĐT quy chế nhưng phải dự thi tại cụm thi mà các thí sinh đang học THPT của đơn vị đăng ký dự thi đó được dự thi theo quy định.

 Thí sinh tự đo đắn thi chỉ để xét tuyển đại học, cao đẳng được chọn lọc thi tại cụm thi do trường đại học chủ trì và nộp thủ tục đăng ký dự thi tại địa điểm phù hợp với điều kiện của thí sinh.

*Mất học bạ vẫn được dự thi*

 Thí sinh tự do bị mất bản chính học bạ THPT nhưng có ước vọng được dự thi năm 2016 phải có công nhận lại bản sao học bạ được cấp, trên cơ sở đối chiếu với thủ tục lưu của trường phổ thông nơi học lớp 12 hoặc căn cứ vào thủ tục dự thi của các kỳ thi trước.

 Bản chứng thực của các giấy má liên quan là bản photocopy được cơ quan công chứng xác nhận. Công an cấp thị trấn công nhận về trú ngụ và có đủ nhân cách, phẩm chất đạo đức và nghiêm chỉnh chấp hành chính sách, pháp luật của Nhà nước, quy định của địa phương của thí sinh; cơ quan kỹ thuật cấp thị xã xác nhận các điều kiện được hưởng căn cứ ưu tiên khác theo quyết định tại Điều 36 của quyết định thi.

 Ảnh của thí sinh là ảnh Manchester United kiểu Chứng minh quần chúng hoặc Thẻ căn cước công dân (gọi chung là Chứng minh nhân dân), được chụp trước thời gian nộp thủ tục không quá 06 tháng.

*Sau ngày 30/4/2016, thí sinh không được thay đổi cụm thi*

 Từ ngày 01/4/2016 đến ngày 30/4/2016, các tổ chức đăng ký dự thi thực hiện: thu đăng ký dự thi gồm 02 Phiếu đăng ký dự thi, bản photocopy 2 mặt Chứng minh quần chúng trên một mặt giấy A4, 02 ảnh 4x6 và một bao thơ thư ghi rõ họ tên liên hệ nhận của thí sinh để trong Túi đựng thủ tục theo Manchester United của Bộ GD&ĐT; nhập dữ liệu của thí sinh vào phần mềm QLT.

 Sau khi đã nhập xong dữ liệu, cán hệ thống tính in tin tức đăng ký dự thi của thí sinh từ phần mềm QLT, ủy quyền thầy cô giáo chủ nhiệm hoặc cán bộ được cắt cử để đơn vị cho học sinh rà soát, ký xác nhận.

 Sau ngày 30/4/2016, thí sinh không được đổi thay cụm thi và các tin tức về môn thi đã đăng ký.

 Từ ngày 01/4/2016 đến ngày 30/5/2016, các đơn vị đăng ký dự thi thu Phiếu đăng ký xét xác nhận tốt nghiệp THPT và giấy má xét công nhận tốt nghiệp THPT kèm theo; nhập dữ liệu của thí sinh vào phần mềm QLT.

 Sau khi nhập xong dữ liệu, cán bộ máy tính in tin tức đăng ký xét công nhận tốt nghiệp THPT của thí sinh từ phần mềm QLT, giao cho cô giáo chủ nhiệm hoặc cán bộ được cắt cử để doanh nghiệp cho học trò kiểm tra, ký công nhận.

 Thí sinh tự do có thể nộp thủ tục xét công nhận tốt nghiệp THPT cùng giấy tờ đăng ký dự thi.

 công ty đăng ký dự thi lưu tại công ty bản photocopy Phiếu đăng ký dự thi số 1; Phiếu đăng ký dự thi số 2 giao lại cho thí sinh.

*Mỗi thí sinh có 1 trương mục phần mềm để xem kết quả*

 Sau khi nộp Phiếu đăng ký dự thi, thí sinh sẽ được tổ chức đăng ký dự thi cấp 1 account và mật khẩu để đăng nhập vào phần mềm QLT qua internet tại địa chỉ http://thisinh.thithptquocgia.edu.vn.




[center !important]_Thi đất nước 2016: Mỗi thí sinh có 1 account phần mềm để xem kết quả (Ảnh: thanhnien.vn)_[/center !important]


tài khoản này được thí sinh dùng để đăng nhập vào phần mềm QLT tính từ lúc đăng ký dự thi đến khi xem kết quả thi, xét công nhận tốt nghiệp THPT, xét tuyển sinh đại học, cao đẳng.

Để bảo mật tin tức, khi nhận được account và mật khẩu thí sinh nên đổi thay ngay mật khẩu. Thí sinh cần giữ kín tài khoản và mật khẩu của mình.

 Trong trường hợp thí sinh quên tài khoản và mật khẩu thì có thể địa chỉ với đơn vị đăng ký dự thi để xin cấp lại.

 Tùy từng thời khắc, khi đăng nhập vào phần mềm QLT, thí sinh có thể biết được các tin tức như:

nguồn tin đăng ký dự thi (phản hồi các sai sót giả như có trước ngày 05/5/2016); thông tin xét xác nhận tốt nghiệp THPT (phản hồi các sai sót giả sử có trước ngày 05/6/2016); Giấy báo dự thi; Địa điểm thi; Kết quả xét công nhận tốt nghiệp THPT; Kết quả xét tuyển sinh đại học, cao đẳng.

*Nguồn: Tổng hợp trên mạng*

----------

